# Beach Front Property



## Son_of_Perdition (May 8, 2015)

I bought an 8 acre recreational site many years ago.  It's located in SE Idaho on what is called the Oneida Narrows of the Bear River.  I had been seriously thinking about building a small cabin or some individual mobile 'tiny homes'.  We figured we needed 6 to accommodate everyone in my immediate family.  It was put into a family trust 10 years ago must be in name only since I'm the one responsible for the maintenance fees and property taxes every year.  I remind my kids but they just look at me with a smile.  

We've been offered many times more than we paid for it.  It's located back up on the saddle of one of the surrounding mountains.  One of the highest sites on the BR Ranch Estates.  I was trying to locate some photos on 'Google'.  Came upon a few, there was also a link to the Estates FB account.  I logged into my account to connect then found out that the powers that be have successfully petitioned the state and federal government to enlarge the Oneida reservoir.  They are going to construct a dam further down the Bear River at the place that the Narrows gets it's name and raise the level of water 109 feet.  It's going to encompass several lower cabin sites but will never reach my property.

This is the proposed location of the new higher dam looking north, my property is further north & off to the left.

View attachment 17791

This shows an outline of our property.

View attachment 17792

This shows a scene of the river and boaters floating down, this will be under water.

View attachment 17793


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2015)

Beautiful property and area you have, a cabin or a mobile home would be very nice to have on it.  Would you live in it year round, just on vacations?


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 8, 2015)

What we had been thinking was again with the mobile 'tiny homes' and move them to a warmer location in the winter, the cold in S Idaho is every bit as bad as N Utah..  Don't know it's still on the drawing board.  Maybe never get beyond an idea because of my age and abilities have diminished somewhat.  I supervised a large porch replacement last year and my wife, 2 daughters & husbands couldn't or wouldn't follow my instructions unless it became a fight.  We got it done to my satisfaction with many compliments from passers by, my wife kept pointing out that I just sat and yelled instructions while they did the work.  We all vowed to never do a family project again.  Right now my son, who's has hoarding tendencies is using it as a storage area for used wood, doors, windows,,,etc.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2015)

I agree SonofPerdition, we have to consider our age for certain living arrangements for sure.  Idaho is beautiful, but I'm sure the winters are cold.  Family projects can be trying, can't they, lol?  Nice that you had compliments on the porch replacement.


----------

